# Jailbreak Apple TV2



## guyom_62 (6 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté une Apple TV2 d'occasion récemment. Lors de la première connexion avec mon ordinateur, je n'ai aucune information sur l'Apple TV2 et on me propose de restaurer.

Si je restaure je serais en 4.3.3 et donc non jailbreakable ? 

Que puis-je faire ? Télécharger un ancien firmware et faire un shift + restaure ?

Merci.


----------



## Shurikn (7 Juin 2011)

La dernière version est jailbreakable, la faille découverte reste valable! Une recherche sur google et tu trouves tout ce dont tu as besoin!

++ §hu


----------



## guyom_62 (8 Juin 2011)

Merci de ta réponse.

Si je clique sur "restaurer" sous iTunes je serais en 4.3 ou 4.3.3 ?


----------

